# Eyes



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well the eyes are done. Had my second surgery Friday on my right eye. Took a hour to prep and 11 minutes to do the procedure. The eye was clear when I woke up Saturday and all is good. This morning about 5:30 I let the boys out to do their thing and sat out back with a cup of coffee. What amazed me was how much greener the grass looked. The neighbors house was as white as snow not a amber white color. I am working on the computer tonight with no glasses which hasn't happened in 30 yrs of wearing glasses. I read Fridays newspaper without glasses clearly. I use cheaters to read that very small fine print on labels, etc. Now I can't wait to get to the shop and see what wood looks like. Oh well a couple more weeks then my eye Doc's appointment. If he gives me the go ahead I will be a happy camper.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

:dance3:Good for you Bernie,glad all is well.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That's great to hear Bernie. Congratulations on what hopefully will be a fantastic result.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

BernieW said:


> Now I can't wait to get to the shop and see what wood looks like.


In the meantime you can go out and look at women. :sarcastic:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good news, Bernie..

Don't be too hasty to get back in the shop....Make sure the healing process has worked.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Great to hear Bernie.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's good news Bernie.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That is brilliant news Bernie, I'm tempted to make inquiries.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you all. I appreciate it. 

Harry it is well worth it. I know it sounds well as I told my wife stupid but I can see things that I haven't seen even with glasses. I am thankful for sure.

Theo I surely would go out and look at some beautiful young women but the problem is I don't like the knots my wife puts on my forehead.:lol::lol::no:


----------



## lewis11 (Mar 3, 2006)

I had the same procedure, with the same results, it' wonderful, top part trifocal is clear glass.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Great! enjoy your new view!


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Visine gets the red out.
Cataract surgery gets the yellow out.

Good to hear.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

All sounds good Bernie. N


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again to all.

Lewis I think that may be the way I go. I am really happy that I only need readers for small print and then take them off again. I haven't got used to the fact of the on readers then off readers.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Life is Good!


----------



## Tom Otis (Feb 3, 2009)

*cataract surgery*

What a blessing!Tho you probably require reading glasses in the future this is still one of most wonderful things to come down the pike.Woodworking is so much more fun without bifocals.


----------



## Tom Otis (Feb 3, 2009)

tro said:


> What a blessing!Tho you probably require reading glasses in the future this is still one of most wonderful things to come down the pike.Woodworking is so much more fun without bifocals.


Growing old is mandatory--growing up is optional


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. 

Bill life is good and I didn't realize just how good. 

Tom that will be good to turn without glasses. I can always use the readers to do the final close inspection.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bernie,

That's an answer to many prayers, also. As said by James: take good care of them!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Amen to that Otis.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Glad to read that, Bernie.

Now, do not allow your wife to put the knots on your new eyes. Perhaps she can do it elsewhere your body. 

Enjoy your vision.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Alexis. After 46 yrs with her I have learned what to say and what not to say.


----------

